# Power glow keyring



## Tone (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi I am a newbie here and not even sure that I post this in the right section.

I came across the product called 'power glow keyring' on one of the website. They claimed that "it will glow for 20+ years and is of much better construction than the Glow Rings - used by the British Military"

"This glowing keyring is made from a bullet proof clear material & capped with stylish brushed aluminium"

I only heard of the glow rings from traser uk company. I have only seen people in the forum mentioned and discussed about the x2 - which is their lastest product.

I just wonder whether anybody came across this power glow keyring before. Is it better than the x2?

thanks for your help.
Tone


----------



## RevDavid (Oct 5, 2003)

Sounds cool! Sounds safer too. I was talking to someone who had a glowring break. The internal tube fractured, and the tritium leaked out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

David <><


----------



## paulr (Oct 5, 2003)

http://www.theglowcompany.co.uk/acatalog/GLOW_RINGS.html


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 5, 2003)

That`s an X2 Glowring but under a different name. They might sound safer, but they`re not. I have one here. The machined aluminum cap wiht the keychain hole in it seperated easilly from the plastic body. Inside there, the Tritium tube is loose and can be tipped out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

The best Glowrings in my opinion were the originals. They were one-piece constucted, sealed with a solid bung that was glued into place. And the traser tube was also fixed into place so it wouldn`t rattle round and increase the risk of damage.

Don`t get me wrong, I do like the current and X2 Glowrings. I just think that considering what`s inside them, they could do wth being better made.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## vcal (Oct 5, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Chris M. said:*
That`s an X2 Glowring but under a different name. They might sound safer, but they`re not. I have one here. The machined aluminum cap wiht the keychain hole in it seperated easilly from the plastic body.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ] 
I looked that website over pretty closely, and noticed that the X2 (that came out only a year ago) looks Very much different than the new "power glow keyring" product they now show on the site.

There appear to be *3* distinct and different "glowrings" now.-Including the squarish original all plastic case ones.

If I can find a friend in the UK, I'll try to order a couple of the new ones. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Otherwise, I will have to call them long distance with my Visa #. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 5, 2003)

Are you sure you don`t mean Version 2 Glowrings?

Like the top 5 here:







The green one is the original.

The Glowring X2 I`m referring to is one of these which have only been released recently:






Sorry I havn`t got a larger version of that photo - it`s from an upcoming TRS review of the Glowrings. That one came to me courtesy of http://oolights.co.uk / Nectarine Limited.


----------



## Tone (Oct 5, 2003)

From the website, they have three different types of glow ring and they definitely advertise 3 glow ring products. So I think it's not the x2 from traser UK but they didn't mentioned the name of the company who made them.


----------



## Chris M. (Oct 5, 2003)

Actually there are only two - but they sell the standard ones in packs of one or two - hence the x1, x2 (times one, times two). And their photo of the standards is out of date, showing the now-superceded Original versions.

Traser don`t make the glowrings themselves, though they are the most well known because they are famous for their watches. The packaging of my Glowring-X2 mentions a company called H3 (UK) Limited. I think these are the guys who make them, and they get distributed by loads of places, often under different names. By far the most amusingly named of these distributors is Frug - http://frug.co.uk .

:edit: or at least it used to be. Seems like they installed a new e-commerce thingy that isn`t quite ready to work yet.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a couple of the newer X2 Glow Rings on my website.
Here are a couple of pictures:











The top picture shows them with photoflash; the bottom picture shows them glowing in low light. 
The actual glow isn't *that* bright, but you can see them glowing in a darkened room from at least 20 feet.


----------

